# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Συνδεση αμπερομετρου

## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Είναι το πρώτο μου post σε αυτό το forum. Συγχαρητήρια για τη δαυλιά σας. Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής: έχω μετατρέψει ένα τροφοδοτικό Η/Υ σε εργαστηριακό. Έχω κρατήσει τρεις αναμονές με διαφορετικές τάσεις (3,3V 5V και 12V και την γείωση). Θέλω να συνδέσω ένα αμπερόμετρο. Από τα λίγα που ξέρω, πρέπει να ενώσω πχ. τα 12V τάσης στο + του αμπερομέτρου και το - του αμπερομέτρου να το χρησιμοποιήσω για να τροφοδοτήσω με ρεύμα την εκαστωτε συσκευή. Σωστά όλα αυτά; 
Αν όμως θέλω το αμπερόμετρο να μετρήσει και τις τρεις τάσεις με ένα όργανο πως το κάνω; Παρακαλώ δείξτε λίγη επιείκεια γιατί είμαι άσχετος και δεν είναι ότι το χρειάζομαι  για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λόγο, αλλά σας διαβάζω πολύ καιρό και με έχετε "πορώσει"!  :Smile:

----------


## navar

αν περάσεις το GND απο το αμπερόμετρο, που είναι κοινό και στις 3 γραμμές !

----------


## teo_GR

> αν περάσεις το GND απο το αμπερόμετρο, που είναι κοινό και στις 3 γραμμές !




Δηλαδή εννοείς να δώσω από την τάση σε ένα ανεμιστήρα (παράδειγμα) και την επιστροφή από το ανεμιστιράκι στο  + του αμπερομέτρου και από το – του στο GND του τροφοδοτικού;; Όποτε θα δουλεύει και με τις τρεις τάσεις ξεχωριστά; Δεν το ήξερα ότι γίνετε αυτό. Νόμιζα ότι έπρεπε να είναι συνδεμένο στην τάση. Θέλω να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μετράς και με ένα πολύμετρο τα αμπέρ; Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
  Υ.Γ. Χρησιμοποιώ ενώ απλό αμπερόμετρο έτσι;;

----------


## her

Το αμπερόμετρο το συνδέουμε πάντα με σειρά στο φορτίο (ανεμιστήρας). Δεν έχει σχέση αν θα το συνδέσουμε στο + του ανεμιστήρα ή στο - . Το ρεύμα θα είναι το ίδιο. προσέχουμε τις πολικότητες. Αν δεν τις προσέξουμε το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο θα μας δείξει αρνητικό ρεύμα. Αυτό υποδηλώνει ότι το πολυμέτρο το συνδέσαμε ανάποδα (+ - πολυμέτρου αναποδα). 

Η σύνδεση του αμπερομέτρου είναι αυτή που αναφέρεις.

----------


## teo_GR

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ και είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.
  Πάντως ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και τη καλή θέληση γιατί το βλέπω 
  Να ρωτώ πολλά και συνέχεια οπότε η καλή θέληση μετραει.
Ευχαριστώ  και καληνύχτα τουλάχιστον για σήμερα

----------


## teo_GR

Τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ένα αμπερόμετρο σε μικρή διάσταση για να χωρέσει
  Βρήκα μόνο ένα 60x60 το οποίο όμως δεν έχω αρκετό χώρο να το βάλω οπότε θα ψάξω και αύριο

----------

